# Versalab routine maintenance



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm the proud new owner of a modified Versalab M3 which I got of Slas111 a few weeks ago.... its great, but as there aren't any instructions with it, I would be grateful if other Versalab owners could let me know what I need to do in terms of routine and periodic maintenance?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats Darkroast... Recommend doing a search for 'luggage' on the forum and there is a very long post all about the m3 - called what weighs 38lb and can fit in your hand luggage. This was the old unofficial m3 support post. There is a lot on there on the m3. Essentially though the 'master' is frank who pimped your machine and he reckons don't do anything for servicing ... Worth dropping him a PM 'terranova' and he will advise you - as he build your machine....


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Just don´t mess to much with it, only take of the lower funnel if needed (more than 0,5g retention), better use some air spray to clean it. The funnels will never change the color, no need to polish or so. What was your previous grinder and how does it compare by taste ? BTW: why is the other thread closed (what weights 38lb....) was it my fault maybe ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I didn't realise it was closed I'll try and open it again


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

I like the sound of minimal maintenance! The previous grinder was a Mini Mazzer timer version - I liked it, but the retention bothered me. I don't think I will be able to judge taste for a while - I'm between machines, as I had a LM GS3 which I used with the Mini Mazzer and I am expecting a Slayer in the next few weeks. At the moment I am just on an Aeropress, which I hadn't used until I sold the GS3. I have serious doubts as to whether I am sophisticated enough to really appreciate the finest detail, but I am a bit of a design addict and think that the slayer / modded versalab combo will be the kit zenith (I hope so.....). I already feel like a bit of a philistine for my preference for old skool dark roasts.

The only reason I asked about maintenance is that at the moment I am grinding into a bowl before funnelling it into the Aeorpress. I have noticed that when you finish the grind, if you turn the power off and and then back on for a second a small clump drops out - I haven't quantified the amount. I was wondering if I should be cleaning it out periodically.

The other thing that I was going to ask is whether there is a way of 'locking' the doser? A couple of times my kids have been mucking about and dropped a dose into it while its been off. Instinctively I think that the burrs should be turning before dosing? Maybe a peg, that prevents the doser sliding back that you have to slip out might be the answer?

thanks



Terranova said:


> Just don´t mess to much with it, only take of the lower funnel if needed (more than 0,5g retention), better use some air spray to clean it. The funnels will never change the color, no need to polish or so. What was your previous grinder and how does it compare by taste ? BTW: why is the other thread closed (what weights 38lb....) was it my fault maybe ?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

The bit of coffee that drops out you described is v common with the m3.. It is well described in the thread I mentioned. Called the 'egg' or bollock.. Just turn machine on and off a couple of times to make sure all coffee out. As for kids thing - no idea although u could just say no sweets if you go near my grinder...


----------



## darkroast (Mar 24, 2015)

Just spend far too long dodging work and reading the 'what weighs 38lbs" thread - all interesting stuff..... I noticed at one point Frank says that you should remove the lower funnel once a week or so and wash - is that still current advice?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Just spend far too long dodging work and reading the 'what weighs 38lbs" thread - all interesting stuff..... I noticed at one point Frank says that you should remove the lower funnel once a week or so and wash - is that still current advice?


I don't do this often... Once every 3 or 4 months - anyone else what do u do?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I didn't realise it was closed I'll try and open it again


Would be good if you could - or do we have enough folks for a versalab sub group?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have done nothing to mine in 6 months but was considering removing the funnel. It looks like it needs a clean in there now, although still grinding very nicely.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Today I removed the funnel and gave it a clean. Brushed carefully around the wipers and wiped the area under the burrs. 10 minute job. The M3 came with clear instructions on how to safely remove the funnel and it is very simple (it needs to be for me!). I also used the supplied fruit wax since it was recommended to polish inside of funnel. May not be necessary, but can't do any harm. It smelt of stale coffee oils in there and was starting to get bigger eggs (bollocks?) so thought it was about time to get it done!


----------

